# Lost my "Annie', but getting new pup! Help!



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi, thank-you all for the nice posts about my 12 yr.old Annie, whom we lost monday. I am starting to be able to function but in slow motion and still fall apart alot. But my husband and I feel really strong about a new pup so we pick her up on Saturday. She is 14 weeks old and has only been usinf pee pads. The UGODOG system is a smal square plastic box with a grate on top that is soft on their feet and you put the pee pads in the bottom. They have sold thousands and I have heard good things. We live in minnesota and while I would like to have her go outside I don't know what's best, annie was trained when we got her so I? have no idea what to do. Any suggestions??
Elizabeth


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Well I am certainly no expert and I never had to housebreak a puppy in snow as you will. Myself, in your case, I would stick to pee pads and start training for outside in the spring. I used Chrisman's Pish Pads when Dixie was a baby and still have a hugh roll of it I never used. They wash & rewash over & over and are great, I think. Congratulations on the puppy btw.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

My Abbey goes both outside and on her pee pee pads inside. (my boys prefer to go outside only).

Good luck and I can't wait to see pictures of your new little one.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I haven't used the UGODOG system but have looked at them online. We use a pee pad with a plastic grate over it similar in looks to the UGODOG system. I like it because it keeps Gracie's feet up off the pad while it is getting wet. I prefer Gracie being able to stay in the house when the weather is bad. 

I have heard, and there was also a little bit of talk about this on the forum recently, about dogs relieving themselves on furnace register grates. This can be caused by many things but I feel it can be because of either being raised in wire bottom crates and/or using the grates over the pee pads. Thankfully I haven't had this problem with Gracie, knock on wood, but it is something to consider and to be on the watch for. 

Even if you decide not to use the UGODOG system I would still go with indoor training at least supplemental to the outdoor. It is easier all around if the weather is bad, someone is ill, or we miss the sign our fur butt gives us for needing to potty. 

Good luck with the new little one. I look forward to the pictures.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My Naddie (rescue) trained to outdside as have all pooches we've had. 
I didn't even know about pee-pads till maltese board.!! Naddie had bad beginning and was very confused and also 'fearful' of anyone seeing her 'go.' It's believed she was punished and she felt she had to go in secret. Training was a challenge. We eventually got thru it and all is well with her... she's an outside gal. 
Then we got little Quincy... he was 100% pee-pad trained. Just the pad on the floor and once he knew whare his pad was.. he is 100% accurate about going to it. if he can't get to it he'll hold till he can...but that is rarely the case. At first I thought I'd try to eventually train him to outside but didn't want to confuse him... so stuck with the pee-pads to start. Just thought well when Naddie goes .. if he goes I'll just praise and see what happens. Well he NEVER ever goes outside.. not even a single 'marking'. 
Then winter arrived (we live in upsate NY.)..and gotta say it was a pleasure to not have to deal with both dogs having to go out!! Especially on those miserable stormy mornings! 
If I ever got another... think I'd do the same.. train to pee-pad. . Nice when they'll adapt to both in or out... but if one or the other... I'm a conformed pee-pad gal LOL 
I never attempted the grate etc.. just the direct on the floor.. easy clean up as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If you think you might ever want to travel with your dog, in my opinion don't get them used to having to have a box or any other elaborate system. You can always pack a few puppy pads, or find them fairly easily when you arrive at your destination. (Mine use pads made for humans that I buy at a large chain drugstore. They don't need the scent to attract them to the pad anymore.)

And congrats on the arrival of Bella, which you write about in another thread. :biggrin:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

We have two UGODOGS and I love them. Jack took to it right away, but it took Jill at least 2 months to use them. It takes a while for them to get used to the texture. I have both UGODOGS and the pee pads in the holder. They use both interchangeably. I don't think they prefer one over the other. The UGODOGS are great because you only have to change the pee pad once a day. I tried using newspapers as a way to save money, but they got so soaked, they would drip and it would be a mess to clean up. The pee pads absorb the liquid, so it's not messy.
My dogs go exclusively inside, so I have 2 UGODOGS and 2 pee pad holders. I highly recommend it!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I have the wizdog for Koko and he does great on it, always has. I also have two larger size trays with grates and use them downstairs, he uses either one without a problem. 
I am interested in the UgoDog one because it looks somewhat larger than the Wizdog potty, is that right?
Scooby is a strictly outside potty boy and in the bad weather that can be a real drag but he has never used pads at all and won't even try, where as Koko will go outside if he is out but still use his potty inside as well


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Don't you end up with a little extra work, having to wash the mesh or grates on those?


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

QUOTE (mss @ Nov 17 2008, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672314


> Don't you end up with a little extra work, having to wash the mesh or grates on those?[/B]



Not really. The website says to rinse them once a week. But I spot-clean. If there's poop stuck on it, then I use a wipe and clean it off. I also use the wipes to give them a quick cleaning. But it's super fast and easy.


----------

